# RIP - Mother of the 1st test tube baby dies aged 64



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-18524232
first IVF mother has died.

/links


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Rest in peace Lesley, thank you for giving us "millions" of women HOPE. x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/family/9346205/Lesley-Brown-mother-of-first-test-tube-baby-Louise-Brown-dies-aged-64.html

/links


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Rest in Peace Lesley - thank you for opening the door for the rest of us, you will always be an inspiration - and very sadly missed by your very precious and loving family - x


----------

